

Show HN: Daily digest of close friends updates from FB/Twitter/Instagram - amitm
http://followbot.me/

======
Harkins
For the curious: it does not detect who your close friends are, you have to
select from a list of your contacts per-service.

~~~
amitm
Yep. This is our first iteration. We want to see if people actually care. We
have a couple ideas on what to do to actually detect them.

~~~
siong1987
Since we are on this particular topic, let's brainstorm some of the things we
can do to get a list of close friends. I have a few from Facebook.

\- access the friends list api, particularly the close friends list from
Facebook. Since Facebook didn't disclose how they come up with that list, it
seems pretty accurate to me.

\- look through photos with people who are tagged together with you. These
people must be the people you hang out quite often since you take photos
together with them. It should works on Instagram too.

\- tags in status update. People who usually tag you/you tag should be people
who are close to you. This should work on Facebook or Twitter.

Any better ideas than these?

~~~
amitm
Tags in status updates and photos were the first couple we thought of. A
couple more were comments and likes on your status updates, photos, etc

------
amitm
Hi all, we made this to solve one of our own problems. We would love to get
your feedback.

~~~
trosenbaum
Just signed up. I assume this is to help combat the "Filter Bubble" phenomenon
that is common nowadays?

It definitely felt freeing to pare things down to about 40 people.

